# trout streams



## diehard (May 1, 2007)

Hey everyone
I went trout fishing for the first time two weeks back and now I'm hooked. I was wondering if anyone knew about any good trout streams in or around Jackson county, or in or around Chippewa county.
Thanks


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

You might want to loook in the inland lake and stream fishing guide.Im sure there are some jewels around there with some wild or planted trout lurking.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> You might want to loook in the inland lake and stream fishing guide.Im sure there are some jewels around there with some wild or planted trout lurking.


Bad idea nothing but a waste of time


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

PM sent to you.

Suggest that you look at the following books.
Flyfishers guide to Mich. by Jim Bedford
Trout streams of Mich BY Nevala/Linsenman
Fish Michigan series by Huggler

These will give you a good start with trout fishing. And will also give you some streams and locations in the areas your looking for.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/

This site will tell you were the dnr has beeen planting them around you


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep in mind the site's policy about SE Rivers which are open for discussion on the boards. All other information should be shared via PMs.

*South East Michigan Streams and Rivers* Clinton River, Huron River (steelies at the mouth, put and take in Proud Lk Rec area). Paint Creek, Johnson Creek. Please do not reveal specific holes.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Thanks Whit.

I agree with other suggestions such as the DNR link. Due to forum rules I can't really tell you the exact stream(s), but there are a few near Jackson. And I think some still water too somewhere near that area too. Definately look into 50 More Michigan Rivers by Tom Huggler.

Steelie


----------

